# Why aren't we seeing new nforce chipsets for AM2+?



## KBD (Feb 26, 2008)

This is something i've been wondering about. There are new AMD/ATI mobos from Gigabyte and Asus packed with all the bells and whistles and supporting crossfire yet there aren't any new nvidia chipsets or boards for AM2+ aside for a few mATX and a older nforce500 series that don't even support HT 3.0 or SLI. Intel gets all these new chipsets  (650, 680, 750, 780, etc), AMD hasn't got anything since nforce590 and as and AMD fan i not really happy with this bias on the part of nvidia 

I know the Phenom needs some improvents done to it like a newer stepping, higher clock speeds, etc, but should we be hearing something about nvidia's plans for the Phenom?


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2008)

KBD said:


> This is something i've been wondering about. There are new AMD/ATI mobos from Gigabyte and Asus packed with all the bells and whistles and supporting crossfire yet there aren't any new nvidia chipsets or boards for AM2+ aside for a few mATX and a older nforce500 series that don't even support HT 3.0 or SLI. Intel gets all these new chipsets  (650, 680, 750, 780, etc), AMD hasn't got anything since nforce590 and as and AMD fan i not really happy with this bias on the part of nvidia
> 
> I know the Phenom needs some improvents done to it like a newer stepping, higher clock speeds, etc, but should we be hearing something about nvidia's plans for the Phenom?



AMD = ATi now. I dont think Nvidia would want to support that


----------



## KBD (Feb 26, 2008)

Of course they are 1 company now, but a nvidia should care about losing customers, for instance i would love to get a Phenom and run SLI, but i won't be able to since i'll be limited to xfire. Plus they will sell a lot more boards and graphics cards. It just makes sense for them to develop their mobos for AM2+


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

they are comming. i don't know why it takes so long though.


----------



## ShadowFold (Feb 26, 2008)

Well im pretty sure they dont have any plans too and im sure they dont care about AMD customers anyway. ATi loving freaks


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

Asus M3N-HT DELUXE (haven't seen it yet but i know it's comming)

http://www.blazingpc.com/forum/showthread.php/nvidia_780a_sli_motherboard-10666/index.html?


----------



## KBD (Feb 26, 2008)

Good find, looks very cool too. However, that's not an Asus M3N-HT DELUXE, this is it:

http://www.blazingpc.com/forum/showthread.php/asus_m3n_ht_deluxe-10663/index.html


That board you linked to (looks like an eVGA) it says that it has 5 PCI slots, i'm only seeing 3 PCI-e and 3 PCI, whats up with that? One thing i don't like about it is the fan, they couldn't use passive cooling like other manufacturers? i remember people complaining about loud fans on nforce590/570 boards.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 26, 2008)

KBD said:


> Good find, looks very cool too. However, that's not an Asus M3N-HT DELUXE, this is it:
> 
> http://www.blazingpc.com/forum/showthread.php/asus_m3n_ht_deluxe-10663/index.html
> 
> ...


Just replace the chipset cooler with an HR-05 SLI. Problem solved.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 26, 2008)

NVidia did plan on a AM2+ chipset with SLI, HT 3.0 and PCI-E 2.0 Probably called the NForce 780a SLI?

I found this on Google:






The PCB looks similar to the M3A32-MVP Deluxe WiFi. 3-way SLI for the AM2+.

The question we should all be asking is to AMD, roll out a processor to compliment this chipset.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

and hybrid SLI. notice the onboard video thingy.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy crap! yes there's something that looks like a D-Sub connector. It's blue alright, could be a serial port but more likely a D-Sub. I always wondered, with those memory sinks on, it would be close to impossible to add modules to the DIMM_1 and DIMM_3, the whole sink assembly is removable though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

btarunr said:


> Holy crap! yes there's something that looks like a D-Sub connector.



notice the dvi conector right below it.


----------



## philbrown23 (Feb 26, 2008)

well because that wouldn't promote ati cards now would it?? it would be a bad move on ati's part I would think.

EDIT: those boards look good but that evga or xfx or whatever it is looks like they spent too much time on making the pci-e slots green instead of actually making the board a quality design.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 26, 2008)

no. nvidia chipset. nvidia designed the reference boards for the 780a, 750a, 730a, 710a. asus just modded it. the only amd/ati thing on the board is the am2+ socket.


----------



## btarunr (Feb 26, 2008)

philbrown23 said:


> well because that wouldn't promote ati cards now would it?? it would be a bad move on ati's part I would think.



What does it even have to do with ATi?  It's about why NVidia didn't roll out a chipset for AM2+ and the answer is it did, most likely called the NForce 780a SLI.


Yes, I notice a white DVI faintly. That would be awesome to simply power down three video-cards when not gaming. Imagine the power savings.


----------



## KNIFE-APEX (Feb 27, 2008)

very nice board!!!!!!!!!you see the inline of caplators lined in a row thats sweet!!!!!
i'm a amd enthusiest as well. i beleive after buying ATI their hurting just a little finacially
but their picking things back up.... i have faith that before long  the crown they'll get back and nvidia is still crowling on ATI's next card  they are doing it again hehe i'm a nvidia 
chip enthusiest but guys ATI is now coming back to the table. if not 2008 maybe 2009 nvidia and IBM's teeth well be crenching oh yeaaaaaaaaa i live to see these companys in at each other in compatition,,,,, hang in their on new boards for am2+


----------



## Skrabrug (Feb 27, 2008)

I eatid all of themz


----------

